# i must be nuts



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

I was perusing CL for fun and came across this post - 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pet/905753133.html

I can't stop thinking about her face... she is such a DOLL!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is darling..........I love her little face too!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

TOTALLY PRECIOUS :wub: . Sarah


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

hope you get her so otis can have a sister. :biggrin: she looks adorable!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, she is sooo cute!! Are you thinking about adopting her???


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww that is on adorable face. :wub: I'm sure Otis would like to have her as a sister.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well......what are you going to do about it? :innocent:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: AWWW she is precious


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh MY!! She IS! a doll!!... hmmmm ya going to check her out? ......No 'harm' in looking .... yeah right! LOL


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

She is adorable. :wub: Have you contacted them?


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think you're nuts, you just have a big heart! COME on, just "Foster" her for awhile, ya know try and find her a good home


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

so i emailed the poster and here's the situation: 

Her daughter bought her from a petstore and she's about 8 months old. The lady and her husband are now divorced and he was supposed to take Coco(thats her name) half the time but he can't now. So she's stuck with Coco and doesnt have time for her. She wants to recover some of the money since her daughter bought her with her own money... she got Coco for 1200 from the petshop and spent over 1000 on neutering and vet costs. I told her that I'm not comfortable with spending too much on the adoption fee and she asked me how much i felt "comfortable" for paying for the rehoming.

I would love to get Coco but I feel like this might not be the best situation. What do you gals think I should do?

(btw, thanks to whomever changed the category of my post!)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

she's a little cutie :wub: You have to do with what your comfortable with, but personally i think she is more worried about the money aspect than the actual dog.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg get her, she's adorable :wub: tell the lady you have more love then money, if she loves her baby she will look for a loving family over $


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Nov 6 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665592


> she's a little cutie :wub: You have to do with what your comfortable with, but personally i think she is more worried about the money aspect than the actual dog.[/B]


I agree, it does seem like she is more worried about the money than the dog.

As cute as she is... if it were me, i'd pass. Since she came from a pet store, well, you know could happen health wise. And paying $1200 for a mix breed? OMG! Sounds like more buyer remorse than anything else and I was getting the feeling from the wording that she is a VERY active puppy, who wouldn't do good being at home alone for long periods of time. Remember though, this is just what I think, I'm not in any way telling you what you should do!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This is going to be so easy for me to say, having not walked in your shoes ..... if I were in your shoes right now, I would have to _try_ to be as sensible as I could be. I would _try_ to let my head win the battle over my heart. My head would be telling me to walk away, my heart would be telling me to clear out the bank account & get her! For me, the 'sensible' thing to do would be to pass on this pup.

Good luck with your decision! I realise it must be a very difficult one for you. :grouphug: 

ps: I'm going to post this without looking at her picture - it seems the 'sensible' thing for me to do! .... but I will go look after I hit the post button!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Look at how much a rescue charges for their dogs and make them a similar offer  Naturally I'd be flinging my wallet over , and snatching up my new baby - but then I have a soft spot for Havanese . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Do what YOU think is best.
I know for me and all the stuff (3000 dollars worth of stuff)  I have went through with Nemo that I would probably pass also  
I just feel that if god forbid I ever had to re-home Nemo money would be the furthest thing from my mind.
I realize she wants to maybe re-coop some money she has spent, but her priority should be the puppy.
Offer what you think is fair if you decide to do it, I don't think she will accept much less than what she is asking , sounds like she has her mind set on a price.
Also please be careful you just don't know what lye down the road with pet-shop babies, some get lucky but I didn't  (As far as medically )
Best Of Luck :grouphug:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Thats not your fault that they blew the money on a dog they didn't really want. If she wants to rehome the dog, asking more than a couple hundred is absolutely outrageous. They spay and vet costs are normal pet ownership costs that she should have been prepared for...not done it and hoped that someone else would cover it for her. 

The kind of people that would pay that much for a mixed breed dog aren't going to want her because she is passed the 'look-at-that-cute-little-puppy' stage. 

Not to mention, I highly doubt (just from what you have shared of the situation) that this dog has too many manners, and she might need just as much training as it you will bringin home a little one. So you aren't really getting the advantage of an 8 months old. 

If the dog was free, I would say go for it. But I honestly don't think she is worth it.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I understand that there may be health issues down the line because its from a petshop, but that's the same chance you take when you adopt a rescue...no different. If your heart is set on this dog, offer the owner the "normal" adoption fee that a typical rescue shelter would ask - nothing more. A pet is not something you buy and wait for it to appreciate and then sell it down the line for a profit. That owner should be ashamed of herself!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It looks to me like her front paws turn out. I can't see the rear legs in the pictures. 

If you are considering going forward with this, I would at the very least ask for copies of vet records and see if there is any mention of orthopedic issues, especially patellas. 

If this were truly a rescue, with only a low adoption fee, then maybe you--or some other person--might be willing to take the risk of high future vet expenses. Since it's not, I think it would be wise to look into the possible vet issues. I hate to be too suspicious, but health issues might even be a hidden reason they don't want to keep the dog.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 7 2008, 01:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665628


> QUOTE (deblddo @ Nov 6 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665592





> she's a little cutie :wub: You have to do with what your comfortable with, but personally i think she is more worried about the money aspect than the actual dog.[/B]


I agree, it does seem like she is more worried about the money than the dog.

As cute as she is... if it were me, i'd pass. Since she came from a pet store, well, you know could happen health wise. And paying $1200 for a mix breed? OMG! Sounds like more buyer remorse than anything else and I was getting the feeling from the wording that she is a VERY active puppy, who wouldn't do good being at home alone for long periods of time. Remember though, this is just what I think, I'm not in any way telling you what you should do!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. I'd pass. A mixed breed from a pet shop could mean big vet bills.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

the vet bills are my concern too... Otis has patella but he seems to be doing fine with it so we havent had surgery, however, i know that it'll eventually have to get fixed. The more I think about it, the more i think that it's a bad idea.....


----------

